# Refresh Rates

## pavera

I have a Micron Transport GX laptop, with a 14" monitor

its about 2 years old, I cannot find the refresh rates for the monitor anywhere.

anyone know of a good repository of such stats?  (The laptop was discontinued by Micron at least 1 year ago... nothing on their site)   I don't want to have to install redhat just to get the refresh rates.. anyway to automagically probe?  I know redhat's installer finds the refresh rates correctly.

----------

## metalhedd

maybe i'm just an idiot but i didn't think Laptops had refresh rates.... thought it was a CRT Thing.

----------

## metalhedd

on second thought, if there is a refresh rate its most likely specific to the gfx chip in the laptop.

----------

## pavera

Well, X doesn't work if I put nothing in...

and I know when I had redhat on this thing, it had refresh rates in the X config file, that it had probed.  and I have an LCD for my desktop, it has refresh rates too (they are monitor based not graphic chip based... I can look up the refresh rates for my desktop LCD cause I know the model number, however, the laptop's monitor.. doesn't really have a model now does it?)

----------

## rojaro

well, LCDs usually run at 60hz (yes i know its not really economic, but remember that every pixel is addresses directly instead of having to redraw line by line like a crt does), but i know that some modern TFTs also run at higher speeds up to 72hz. but even on those 60hz is fine.

i run the 5 year old TFT display (samsung, 1024x768) of my notebook at 60hz, though i tried higher speeds but that usually resulted in a somewhat plasma like white display ... so to be safe id say 60hz in general.

----------

## neuron

try searching for the brand and XF86Config in google, and if that gives too many matches, try finding numbers on the laptop / adding the display adapter on it to the search  :Smile: 

----------

## rommel

i second the 60hz for lcd...75 or 85 for crt

----------

